# a great book for you and your kid



## Chiara Muller 553 (May 30, 2017)

Hey moms! Just want to share the info I have found recently. Was surfing the internet in a hope to find something new for my 7-year old. A book or smth that would tighten our relations (well, we had a troubled discussion recently). And guess what? I found a book for children and parents on mindfulness and some philosophy. It is now available for worldwide delivery at "fairydalia" website.


----------



## Alexandra Shtaufenberg (May 31, 2017)

Hi, I have found the first book online in their website and read it for my daughter (6 years old). She absolutely loved it! Cannot stop talking about Fairy Dalia :grin: I've liked it too, the stories are simple and kind for kids, besides it has deep meaning for us: moms. Thank you Chiara for recommending me this book ^_^


----------



## Chiara Muller 553 (May 30, 2017)

Hi Alexandra, I am glad that you and your daughter liked it :wink:


----------



## Williamhdc (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi everyone


----------

